# المحبة في المسيحية



## Kiril (8 فبراير 2007)

اخوتي 
دائما ما نقول اننا نحب اخوتنا المسلمين بالرغم مما يفعلون بنا و كراهيتهم لنا
و لكن ما هي المحبه المسيحيه الصادقة؟

الحب ليس عكس الكراية و افضل تعريف للمحبة في المسيحية اعطاه لنا بولس الرسول

كورنثوس الاولي اصحاح 13

4الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ، وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ، 5وَلاَ تُقَبِّحُ، وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا، وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ، وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّؤَ، 6وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ، 7وَتَحْتَمِلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتُصَدِّقُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَرْجُو كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 8اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدًا

هذه هي المحبة الحقيقية التي يجب ان نطبقها سواء مع : اعدائنا الذين يكرهوننا-اصدقائنا-الاسرة-الزملاء-الجيران كل الناس و حتي الذين لا يؤمنون ايماننا


----------



## Kiril (10 فبراير 2007)

مش منقول صدقوني


----------



## Bino (10 فبراير 2007)

المحبه فى المسيحيه فى أعظم ما فى الوجود لأنها أصل الوجود اذ يقول الكتاب :
 " الله محبه "


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (10 فبراير 2007)

المحبة شجرة وليها فروع المحبة اصرار ومفهاش رجوع المحبة لما تجسدت صارت يسوع


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (10 فبراير 2007)

(مياة كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة ..و السيول لا تغمرها ) ( نش 8 : 7 ) 

ينطبق هذا الكلام علي المحبة بين الله و الإنسان 

و كذلك عن المحبة التي بين إنسان و أخيه الإنسان 

* فان كانت المحبة قوية و ثابتة ....

لا يمكن أن تزعزعها الأسباب الخارجية أيا كانت ..

كالبيت المبني علي الصخر...

انظروا محبة المسيح للتلاميذ لم تضعف أو تفتر ..

فبطرس أنكره 3 مرات ..و مع ذلك قال له الرب :- 

( ارع غنمي ..ارع خرافي ) .

 و توما شك فيه ..فلم يغضب منه , بل ظهر له و قوي إيمانه ..

و كذلك المجدلية و التلاميذ تفرقوا عند القبض عليه ..فبقيت محبته لهم كما هي..

* كذلك محبة الله التي أظهرها نحو العالم الذي أخطأ 

...نحو الذين رفضوه , فظل يمد يده إليهم ..و يقرع علي أبوابهم ,,و يرسل لهم الأنبياء  

و أخيرا بين محبته لنا ..إذ و نحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا 

ëو أنت هل محبتك لله ثابتة ؟؟؟

 أم محبتك له تهتز أمام المياة الكثيرة أمام تجربة ..أمام ضيقة ...أمام مرض ...أو وفاة ...أو أمام بعض الأفكار و الشكوك ؟!! .....

أو بعض الخطايا و العثرات و الرغبات ؟!!!!

انظر إلي بولس الرسول كيف يقول :

 ( لا شئ يفصلنا عن محبة المسيح ..لا موت و لا حياة و لا أمور حاضرة و لا مستقبلية و لا شدة و لا ضيق و لا اضطهاد ) 

( رو 8 : 35 – 39 )

ëو محبتك لأصدقائك و أحبائك ...هل هي ثابتة أيضا ؟؟

أم أن حادثا معينا , قد يغير قلبك من جهة محبة عاشت معك سنوات طويلة ؟!!

كما يحدث في أسرة تنهار و تتفكك بعد عشر سنوات ..و لا تصمد أمام المياة الكثيرة... 

™ هل تتغير محبتك من أجل ....

 كلمة لم تسترح لها أذنك ؟؟؟..أو تصرف ضايقك ؟؟ أو تأثير الآخرين عليك ؟؟؟ أو لظروف خارجية ؟؟..أو لسوء فهم ....؟؟؟؟

 و حينئذ يرن في أذنيك قول الكتاب : 

( عندي عليك انك تركت محبتك الأولي )      ( رؤ 3 : 4 )



W فــكل إنسان يمكن أن يتجاوب مع المحبة التي تعطي و تبذل و التي تريح و تفرح كل من يقابلها ...

و لـكـــن

 هل كل إنسان يستطيع أن يحتمـــل غيره إذا أخطأ إليـه ؟؟

و لا يفقد محبته أمام الإســـاءة , أو أمـام ما يظنه أنه إســــاءة ؟؟

إن الرسول بولس يقول :

( المحبة تحتمل كل شئ ...المحبة لا تسقط أبداا ...

مياة كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة )       ( 1 كو 13 )



+أن كل أخطاء الناس لم تستطع أن تغير محبة الله ......

+كل أخطاء أبشالوم و حربه و خيانته لأبيه لم تستطع أن تغير محبة داود أبيه ..

الذي ليس فقط احتمله إنما قال :-

( رفقا بالفتي أبشالوم ) بل بكي عليه بطريقة مؤثرة للغاية 

و محبة داود التي احتملت أبشالوم ...,احتملت أيضا الملك شاول و كل متاعبه ,, 

و كم كان مؤثرا رثاء داود لشاول رغم أن شاول حاول قتله مرارا ...

انظروا إلي محبة الأم لابنها : 

إنها لا يمكن أن تتغير أو تسقط مهما اخطأ الابن .

               .بل تحتمل كل شئ يصدر منه ..    

و تبقي المحبة كما هي ...

† أما الذي يتمركز حول ذاته ...

فهو لا يعرف أن يحب كما ينبغي ......

و إن أحـــب ..

لا تستطيــع محبتــه أن تحتـمــل كمــا ينـبغــــي ...

*احـــتملـوا إذن أخطــاء غيركـــم , كمــا يــحتمــل الـلــه أخطاءكـــــــم



* احتملوا لا في ضيق  و لا في مرارة قلب ..

إنما في حــب شاعــرين أن كـــل إنسـان له ضعفــاتــه…

و ربمـــا أعــذاره أيضــا التي لا تعرفـونهــا ...

C  اختبروا محبتكم بهذا الاحتمال , لتعرفوا مدي سلامتها.
صلوا من اجلى ..............اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## Coptic Man (11 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا يا كيرو علي موضوعك القليل في كلامته *

*بس معناه كبير وجميل*

*وشكرا لاضافتك الجميلة يا اثناسيوس *

*الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 فبراير 2007)

المحبة ثمر الروح, ونتاج عمل الله في حياة كل مؤمن, وخلاصة تلك التجربة المعجزية, سكنى المسيح في قلب المرء. إنها اختبار شخصي, ونتيجة تفاعل داخلي لا يظهر لك منه إلا نوره وحرارته, أما هو فغامض بالنسبة لك, ولا يتضح إلا حين يصبح قلبك مركزاً لتلك التفاعلات, فهل تريد أن تستنير بنور المحبة المسيحية وتستدفئ بحرارتها? تعال إلى المسيح.                                            والرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## K A T Y (12 فبراير 2007)

ميرسي يا كيرو بجد موضوع جميل ​ 
المحبة ديه احلي حاجة علمتهالنا المسيحية​ 
وكمان مننشاش "الله محبة"​ 
وميرسي يا اثناسيوس علي الاضافة الجميلة ديه​


----------



## بنت البابا كيرو (8 يونيو 2011)

مووووووووضوووووووع جميييييييل بجد


----------



## هالة الحب (22 يونيو 2011)

ما اجمل هذه الكلمات موضوع رائع ان قمة الحب ان تحب اعدائك فهل نستطيع ذلك لنكون اتباع يسوع حقا.


----------



## moniersaied (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

